# Tips for dirtying up costume?



## spyd3rgt (Sep 28, 2006)

Any good tips for dirtying up a brown pair of jeans and a blue work shirt for a costume? Basically, I'm looking for a worn, dirty, old look. Like they've been rolled in the mud, but I can't have actual mud dripping off of them, hehe. Really need to darken up the brown jeans, too. They're closer to tan right now.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Try some brown and/or black acrylic paint applied with a sponge (the kind with big holes in it). You can smear it, dab it, drip it, paint it or roll the clothes in the paint in any pattern that you like to make it appear like mud. Once it drys it's there for good and won't come off on anything. A small bottle should only cost about $1.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

For a show I was in once, we wore out a guy's clothes by running them over with someone's car. we also smeared them wth dirt and brow makeup. Also, you could try the razor wearing people did to jeans in the 80s to get their jeans to look worn out. basically to take a razor and instead of sliting with it, you rub it on the fabric in the spot(s) you want holes.


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

actualy my little sister is going out as a zombiew cheerleader, and so I hhave the answer! hehe

all you have to do is use some sizzors and cut a few holes and then wander out side to your backyard, [we used my back partment lot] and get angry at the clothing, throw it, kick it, stomp on it, burry it, rip it, and rubbing rocks actually will make the sizzor cuts look ragged and more realistic. all you have to do is rub the rock at the end of the cut material and it will fray. old used up burnt coal will tear the fabric as if it where worn out. or you can even burry the clothes for a few weeks if you have that kind of time. leave them in the ground.

hope this helps


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

Geta sturdy canvas bag. put the clothes inside along with something sharp to agitate, such as pointy rocks, nails, sanding blocks, etc. Go to the laundromat. (If you use your mother's dryer, you won't need a costume this Halloween. Make sure the bag is sealed up TIGHT and put it in for half an hour. The dryer will act like a rock tumbler and you will have some worn-looking clothes in no time.


----------



## spyd3rgt (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot for all the tips, I'll be trying them out this weekend


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Real dirt or soil works best. If you grind the dirt on well enough and then just rinse them lightly (rather than actually washing them) or even just shake them out really well, it should stick around...


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

It’s too bad you don’t have a little more time. I saw on a web site somewhere where the author made some clothes for his zombies (yard decorations) by saturating them with swamp (or other stagnant) water, then burying them for 3 months. The results were awesome, and looked very real. The clothes were dirtied up from being buried, and the enzymes in the water deteriorated the clothes. Apparently they also smelled real too. I think that for a costume I would spray them with a clear flat lacquer to prevent them from deteriorating more, or from the effect rubbing of on everything you touched. 
Here is the link to the site.
http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_03.htm


----------

